# Lookism archive megathread



## Lorsss (Oct 7, 2019)

the creators of this list are
@Pendejo @Andromeda88 and @GenericChad1444










*Official Lookism.net Glossary*
*Guests and new users please read this*​
*RATIOS*

*



*



Spoiler: Ratios and Looks Theory




Chin width guide
Lower third ratios
Aesthetics of Maxilla
is your maxilla recessed?
wrists and forearms
The Chin
Facial dimorphism
Cranial base
Fat neck and hyoid
the golden ratio
top features men lack
Move the hyoid up
The Hyoid bone
What makes a face beautiful
Measure of dimorphism
Average penis size
The Science behind facial development



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*ORTHOGNATIC SURGERY*

*



*


Spoiler: Orthognatic Surgery




Dr. Antipov orthognatic surgeries with xray
Lefort 3 vs modified Lefort 3
CCW Rotation discussion
Academic orthognatic surgery books
teeth extractions



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*EYES*

*



*


Spoiler: Eyes




From subhuman ethnic to Chad (orbital rim implants)
best material for orbital rim implant
increasing browridge
canthal tilt and cortisol
Negative canthal tilt explained [SCIENTIFIC]



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*ZYGOS AND LOWER THIRD IMPLANTS




*


Spoiler: Zygos




Custom Zygo implants by Eppley | page 2 | page 3 | page 4 | page 5 | page 6 | page 7 | page 8
zygo implants (unknown surgeon)
3D printed bone implants that become real bone
Properties of different implant materials



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*GYMCELLING AND BODY




*


Spoiler: Gym and Body




booty guide
everyone should do 1 steroid cycle to increase muscle nuclei
daily reminder about body
lift more weights, get more females (study)
steroids for beginners
importance of low bodyFat
Neck Training Thread
HGH effects
List of natural T boosters
Easy weight/fat loss maxing guide for dummies



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*MISCELLANEOUS LOOKSMAXING METHODS*







Spoiler: Looksmaxxing methods



Ice Wrap for leaner face page 1 | page 2 | page 3
supplements for looksmaxxing
Chemical dickmaxxing for the rich loser


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*HORMONES




*


Spoiler: Hormones




HGH and craniofacial growth
keep your cortisol levels low
Sauna for testosterone
Lono's compilation thread on testosterone, social rank, and other related subjects
Darkmaxing: list of hair darkening supplements



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*SKIN




*


Spoiler: Skin




makeup
nasolabial folds (webArchive link) or internal link
skinmaxxing guide
skinmaxxing stack
dermaroller discussion
dermarolling guide
product for glowing skin
brief skincare guide
skin brightening guide
DIY mystic tan
tanning cream
BB cream
skinmaxxing + hairmaxxing products
Non toxic SPF 50 sunscreen list
copper polypeptides: stubble/eyebrow growth and potent skin maxing
You have skin parasites & fungal infection



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*HAIR




*


Spoiler: Hair




hairline
haircuts
hair regrowth transformation
supplements for hair loss
regrow your hair without Minox and Finasteride
Hairline aesthetics
hair regrowth with minox + dermaroller
SAVING HAIR: minox, finasteride, RU58841 and dutasteride
Hair Transplant
Hair Transplant transformation
Hair darking supplements



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*TRANSFORMATIONS



*


Spoiler: Transformations




this transformation is never talked about
custom facial implants





*MEWING, MK4 AND OTHER BULLSHIT*








Spoiler: Mewing and other Bullshit



Frankel Regulator (Forward growth appiance)
Mastix gum study on kids
Theoretical exrcise for hollow cheeks
Sandford-Bennet exercises for face and body
Vitamin MK4
Vitamin C benefits for mewing and orthognatic surgery
Bone Remodeling research thread
Vitamin K2 + Mineral Megadose
Tongue Weight exercise
Lip posture and function is as important as tongue


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*TEETH



*


Spoiler: Teeth




Teeth whitening
Teeth whitening 2



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*MOUTH AND LIPS*






Spoiler: Lips




What makes a smile aesthetic
Lipmaxxing guide



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*EARS*


Spoiler: Ears



ears ratios


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*GROOMING



*



Spoiler: Grooming




Brio's advice for Eyebrowmaxxing
Grooming, Skincare, hair products discussion megathread
Eyebrowmaxxing 2017 Guide
copper polypeptides: stubble/eyebrow growth and potent skin maxing



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*HEIGHT*






Spoiler: Height




My Limb Lengthening surgery
Comprehensive Truth Guide about HEIGHT
growing right during puberty





*OTHER*

Trolling Tinder sluts with Lookism thread titles
Natural head posture
Looksmaxing Protocol for Nordic men
Books
Mozart makes ur HGH levels go up



Spoiler: Diet




diet thread
Hormones in milk
[Bulking] Periactin for appetite increase and weight gain






Spoiler: Photos




Guide to maxing out Photos
perspective and focal length
How to fraud height in pictures



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*REDPILL/BLACKPILL*




Redpill Studies megathread
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*PSYCHOLOGY



*


Spoiler: Psychology



The "Revulsion Response" from women is how you know you're ugly
Physiognomy Theory: Looks = Expected Personality
Dopamine Reward System > IQ
Cabergoline & NOFAP NTMAXXING LOW INHIBMAXING progress
CognitionMaxxing
Bigzy's lifemaxing log
Dr Eppley has a personality disorder
Propanolol is legit as fuck for fear and high inhibitions
NOFAP is the best thing you can do as a male
My Supplements review thread Vitamins and Nootropics



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*LOOKSMAXING GUIDES AND SLAYING METHODS*






Spoiler: Looksmaxing guides and Slaying methods




looksmaxing guide by IdealMaxilla
hairy body game
The complete LOOKSMAXING guide for the 4-7 normalfag
The Halo effect has never been more real *REDPILL*
TINDER GUIDE
The definitive guide to the beta slayer
How to run LPD (propinquity game)
The complete looksmaxing guide for the 4-7 normalfag
Complete Looks and lifemaxing guide and routine
Ultimate natural Looksmaxing guide


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 7, 2019)

Good thread


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 7, 2019)

Top thread
@Framletgod sticky this boss


----------



## Lorsss (Oct 7, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/archiv...s-research-phase-completed.49197/#post-877130https://looksmax.org/threads/archived-measure-of-dimorphism-eye-mouth-eye-angle.49193/https://looksmax.org/threads/archived-a-very-good-resource-for-testosterone-maxxing.49195/https://looksmax.org/threads/archived-how-the-hyoid-bone-determines-your-profile.49191/https://looksmax.org/threads/archived-aware-me-about-hgh-megathread.49190/https://looksmax.org/threads/archived-the-complete-looks-maxing-guide-for-the-4-7-normalfag.49189/https://looksmax.org/threads/archived-brios-advices-for-eyebrowsmaxing.49187/


are they all original Lookism.net threads?


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 7, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> are they all original Lookism.net threads?


yh


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Oct 7, 2019)

I love you bro


----------



## reptiles (Oct 7, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> in this thread you all can post Lookism.net archives, I will add them to the list.
> 
> this is @Pendejo's list:
> 
> ...






Good post bro wish you the best


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 7, 2019)

@Andromeda88


----------



## Lorsss (Oct 7, 2019)

Ekeoma_The_BBC said:


> I love you bro


you can thank @Pendejo


----------



## Sasaz2 (Oct 7, 2019)

Archive lookism
Some thread might have been posted yet
Just some threads I kept on a notepad I made months ago
http://archive.today/GRbkp



https://archive.is/3NJzF



https://archive.is/cSXBy



https://archive.is/lefG6



https://archive.is/LBv2N



https://archive.is/9Tsm6



https://archive.is/DHqPe



https://archive.is/hb5rX



https://archive.is/YRn7s



https://archive.is/j1lpG



https://archive.is/smDve



https://archive.is/yCBzo



https://archive.is/5yy3B



https://archive.is/R8rId



https://archive.is/2y3O9



https://archive.is/CC0lr



https://archive.is/icYZy



https://archive.is/N6hs4



https://archive.is/dJBSq



https://archive.is/AYTb2



https://archive.is/codNn



https://archive.is/5PwER



https://archive.is/MsajF



https://archive.is/Oxuk3



https://archive.is/gf8LN



https://archive.is/aJ6DY



https://archive.is/JLn9z



https://archive.is/KN3ag



https://archive.is/xGETe



https://archive.is/CTXWH



https://archive.is/Lduy9



https://archive.is/SQCbs



https://archive.is/I9V0R



https://archive.is/UDc8u



https://archive.is/BfQNi



https://archive.is/pKOcz



https://archive.is/tlLzJ page 1

https://archive.is/a506F page 2



https://archive.is/xwpCv



Zygos surgery Saiyan with Eppley

https://archive.is/HvORs

page 2 not found

https://archive.is/mulmR

https://archive.is/tMYrI

https://archive.is/nehjc

https://archive.is/EdAyE

https://archive.is/6EpsD

https://archive.is/R4UL1

https://archive.is/iKUb4



https://archive.is/84d1t



Icewrap for leaner face

https://archive.is/VKO0C

https://archive.is/a04fe

https://archive.is/JYOOD



https://archive.is/IkHFe

https://archive.is/GfnDQ

https://archive.is/tRVi9

https://archive.is/HJfww



https://archive.is/9AnKT Page 1

notfound page 2

https://archive.is/UnFst page 3



https://archive.is/Wagpv



https://archive.is/4m4Hq



https://archive.is/2AtKo



https://archive.is/jSv4c



https://archive.is/HJfww



https://archive.is/tRVi9



https://archive.is/GfnDQ



https://archive.is/IkHFe



https://archive.is/mVcGZ



https://archive.is/p3bI4



https://archive.is/8K9pg



https://archive.is/nE8Dk



https://archive.is/Qqr4L



https://archive.is/6m6jw



https://archive.is/IO5Vy



https://archive.is/qGpkS



https://archive.is/J6W4p



https://archive.is/I4h3I


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Oct 8, 2019)

*YOU GUYS ARE DOING GANDY’S WORKS. THERE’S A SPECIAL PLACE IN ASCENSION HEAVEN FOR ALL OF YOU*


----------



## Framletgod (Oct 8, 2019)

http://116.203.37.167/


----------



## Sasaz2 (Oct 8, 2019)

https://archive.is/iMj7j



https://archive.is/Hmiqg



https://archive.is/IoXqX page 1

https://archive.is/ktCE3 page 2



https://archive.is/kQW2Z



https://archive.is/uuSAz



https://archive.is/vxxBg



https://archive.is/RJ9Ub



https://archive.is/Md7Mm Page 1

https://archive.is/pIMo5 Page 2



https://archive.is/7n44A



https://archive.is/YJ3UG



https://archive.is/BVZs3



https://archive.is/D1jur



https://archive.is/sfjis



https://archive.is/thYi9



https://archive.is/bZVZl



https://archive.is/V3hKA



https://archive.is/9BSTB



https://archive.is/M6xwk



https://archive.is/Qewyp



https://archive.is/oc83j



https://archive.is/uykji



https://archive.is/y1Hqq



https://archive.is/S8ZHX



https://archive.is/hJE6C



Brutal manlet compilation thread(somepictures and gif lost)

https://archive.is/MkP6T page 1

https://archive.is/FjaDi page 2

https://archive.is/V1whu page 3

https://archive.is/abzzd page 4





Bone remodelling

https://archive.is/cxRbR Page 1

https://archive.is/5ptnJ Page 2

https://archive.is/IBoV6 PAge 3



Guide how to ascend with what you control

https://archive.is/XABlZ Page 1

https://archive.is/R6kHg Page 2



My looksmaxing thread( not mine)

https://archive.is/IrpZL page 1

not found

https://archive.is/4UZTW Page 3

https://archive.is/tvFiB Page 4

https://archive.is/Q3FGz Page 5



« How I slay off cold approach »

https://archive.is/gzWdx page 1

not found

https://archive.is/iIwQJ page 3

https://archive.is/rmx0D page 4

https://archive.is/5sEL4 Page 5

https://archive.is/hCBee Page 6





https://archive.is/ZB76N

https://archive.is/NxoQs

https://archive.is/alth5

https://archive.is/6B17i

https://archive.is/xmTbj





https://archive.is/uTYrB

https://archive.is/atW5I


----------



## Lorsss (Oct 8, 2019)

TheMewingBBC said:


> *YOU GUYS ARE DOING GANDY’S WORKS. THERE’S A SPECIAL PLACE IN ASCENSION HEAVEN FOR ALL OF YOU*


just visit Gandy


----------



## pisslord (Oct 8, 2019)

Thank you, bhai!


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Oct 8, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> http://116.203.37.167/


----------



## Sasaz2 (Oct 8, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> http://116.203.37.167/


Holy fck thank you
sad that the graphic interface is gone tho


----------



## beyourself (Oct 8, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> this is a link to acces a html version of Lookism
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*HOW
THE
FUCK

Did someone somehow... archived whole fucking forum?
What techonoly been used? How much does this weigh on disk?
OP is that you?

Shit

God's work. Truly.

Sad the links will be erased from index @ Google.
*​


----------



## Lorsss (Oct 9, 2019)

beyourself said:


> *HOW
> THE
> FUCK
> 
> ...


No, I just collected links that users sent me through pm


----------



## Sasaz2 (Oct 9, 2019)

Eppley threads

https://archive.is/On27k

https://archive.is/Qtm8I

https://archive.is/sVmKK

https://archive.is/x8FOd

https://archive.is/zbkOU

https://archive.is/AdZPB

https://archive.is/cFZrD

https://archive.is/2Zjg2

https://archive.is/oKIHY

https://archive.is/p0OnJ



https://archive.is/KJyNY

https://archive.is/yXyBZ



https://archive.is/jFxUh

https://archive.is/6QSHB

https://archive.is/Hdyif

https://archive.is/T2duV

https://archive.is/I8hu3

https://archive.is/5AM1Q

https://archive.is/IPyqH

https://archive.is/M0ctt

https://archive.is/bARR8



https://archive.is/ZWJBx page 1

https://archive.is/gzpyL page 2





https://archive.is/IlYdn page 1

https://archive.is/VaDp3 page 2



https://archive.is/94CD7 page 1

https://archive.is/mThQN page 2



https://archive.is/nVWRu page 1

page 2 not found

https://archive.is/oYBSb page 3


----------



## beyourself (Oct 9, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> No, I just collected links that users sent me through pm


*But it's not possible. I checked, it seems like every thread is available.*​


----------



## Deleted member 1212 (Oct 12, 2019)

Please tell me someone archived the undisputed vs black pill scholar rap battle


----------



## OldRooster (Oct 13, 2019)

Link to my Thread on Lookism:


https://css-tricks.com/qwfwqef


----------



## T_T (Oct 15, 2019)

Lookism.net is an archive right now. When you go to Lookism.net, it's basically the forum before the delete except you can't log in. I think it's because the site is offline so the Cloudflare save lets you browse lookism as it was a few weeks ago.


----------



## OldRooster (Oct 15, 2019)

T_T said:


> Lookism.net is an archive right now. When you go to Lookism.net, it's basically the forum before the delete except you can't log in. I think it's because the site is offline so the Cloudflare save lets you browse lookism as it was a few weeks ago.


yea. apparently admin finally sobered up and pulled the plug


----------



## SurgerySoon (Oct 15, 2019)

OldRooster said:


> yea. apparently admin finally sobered up and pulled the plug



It's kind of sad, TBH. Lookism was the first looks improvement-focused forum I started posting on when I first started formally putting the plans for my first set of surgeries in motion about a year ago. I guess the site owner just stopped caring in the end.


----------



## T_T (Oct 16, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> It's kind of sad, TBH. Lookism was the first looks improvement-focused forum I started posting on when I first started formally putting the plans for my first set of surgeries in motion about a year ago. I guess the site owner just stopped caring in the end.


Nah that aint half the story. Zesto, who was a nobody that was begging for mod position for years, started his own forum called * which just got shut down yesterday. He somehow got his hands on a mod account and purged all the other mods then deleted everything on lookism and banned everyone so people could go to his shitty forum that didn't last 2 weeks after lookism.net got wiped.

Admin and Poobear abandoned the forum a long time ago.


----------



## SurgerySoon (Oct 16, 2019)

T_T said:


> Nah that aint half the story. Zesto, who was a nobody that was begging for mod position for years, started his own forum called *************** which just got shut down yesterday. He somehow got his hands on a mod account and purged all the other mods then deleted everything on lookism and banned everyone so people could go to his shitty forum that didn't last 2 weeks after lookism.net got wiped.
> 
> Admin and Poobear abandoned the forum a long time ago.



Appreciate the explanation. So his primary goal for taking over the site was to migrate users over to his new forum? And then his new forum didn't even last for two whole weeks?

I guess I just don't get what the point in hacking it and removing all valuable content was, especially if his own forum wasn't even able to get off the ground.


----------



## T_T (Oct 17, 2019)

SurgerySoon said:


> Appreciate the explanation. So his primary goal for taking over the site was to migrate users over to his new forum? And then his new forum didn't even last for two whole weeks?
> 
> I guess I just don't get what the point in hacking it and removing all valuable content was, especially if his own forum wasn't even able to get off the ground.


1. He wanted everyone to go to his shitty forum
2. He wanted to punish poobear for not giving him mod (Blackpill Scholar antagonised him into doing this)
3. He just watched Joker (he's an attention seeking mentalcel)


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 18, 2019)

T_T said:


> 1. He wanted everyone to go to his shitty forum
> 2. He wanted to punish poobear for not giving him mod (Blackpill Scholar antagonised him into doing this)
> 3. He just watched Joker (he's an attention seeking mentalcel)


I have enough on him to get him in seirous trouble 

Should I do it?


----------



## T_T (Oct 19, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> I have enough on him to get him in seirous trouble
> 
> Should I do it?


Punish that fucker for what he did to us
May he be hung, drawn and quartered for treason




His dildo videos are all over pornhub its already over for him


----------



## StuffedFrog (Oct 28, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> are they all original Lookism.net threads?








Belt facepulling


Credit to: donsjohns @ sloothate How to Results Before After




web.archive.org




add belt pulling


----------



## Littleboy (Nov 9, 2019)

Chadelite said:


> Top thread
> @Framletgod sticky this boss


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 10, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> in this thread you all can post Lookism.net archives, I will add them to the list.
> 
> this is a method to access an old version of Lookism.net through google
> View attachment 132937
> ...


@StudyHacks what is wrong with y'all?
first y'all delete all threads in Lookism.net, then you wait Looksmax users to archive all the threads so you can copy and paste the list in your Forum


----------



## The Worst Poster (Nov 13, 2019)

*rip lookism



*


----------



## KingOfSex (Nov 16, 2019)

Lookism







116.203.37.167





^ site is down, what can we do about all the lost info now? some threads cant be cached from google
how can we access all the lost info?


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 29, 2019)

KingOfSex said:


> Lookism
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's over.


----------



## SA7 (Dec 1, 2019)

"Lip posture and function is as important as tongue" thread?


----------



## weallburninhell (Dec 23, 2019)

ughh


----------



## Chad1212 (Apr 7, 2020)

*This thread is soo underrated *


----------



## Lorsss (Apr 7, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> *This thread is soo underrated *


if you want you may send me links to grow this thread furtherly


----------



## Chad1212 (Apr 7, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> if you want you may send me links to grow this thread furtherly


Yeah probably in the morning,but I think everything is here actually


----------



## bruh3610 (Nov 1, 2020)

lookism is up


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 4, 2021)

time to update this sometime


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 4, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> time to update this sometime


the archive was created when lookism website was shut down by Zesto/Mafia and he deleted everything
the archive is not intended to contain recent content from lookism.
however if you want to insert something, pm me and I will add it


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 4, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> the archive was created when lookism website was shut down by Zesto/Mafia and he deleted everything
> the archive is not intended to contain recent content from lookism.
> however if you want to insert something, pm me and I will add it


but you did create an archive for looksmax too, didn't you?


----------



## ´´´´´´´´ (Dec 8, 2021)

bump


----------



## Muneeb (Dec 9, 2021)

I can't access some of these


----------



## Real (Dec 9, 2021)

Lookism rip again? 
Is there any explanation after it's up again? 

Better save threads next time hm


----------



## vinn98 (Dec 9, 2021)

What happened to Lookism?!


----------



## Deleted member 9240 (Dec 9, 2021)

vinn98 said:


> What happened to Lookism?!


my mom complained to the FBI and they took lookism down


----------



## GetShrekt (Apr 14, 2022)

Legendary thread


----------



## Prince charming (Jun 12, 2022)

W thread


----------



## Lorsss (Jun 12, 2022)

Prince charming said:


> W thread


thank you excellency


----------



## Lorsss (Jun 12, 2022)




----------

